# Torch for tracking wounded/dead game



## deuscoup (Jan 22, 2007)

How would you design a light for this porpose?

I have put this thread in the Incan's section because I'd like to have the throw needed for field work, and it seems incans would be the starting place. I would need some LEDs for isolating spectrums (UV and possibly Red).

Would it make more sense to have two lights, one for throw and one for tracking blood (or possibly a single light with two modes)?

Size is not really a factor (probably would be for most), since my brother in law, for whom this light is intended for, carrys the 6D mag stock form.

This will be my first foray into modding. Cost goal ~$150 but I'd consider moving to a higher amount if the performance gains seem worth it.


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've spent a lot of time tracking and hunting in Michigan. I would carry a long running, very bright LED and an incan that can throw at least 100 yards. Some don't like how LEDs show blood on the ground but I have found that I prefer the pure white light of a good Luxeon to the yellow tone of an incan. I use a long throwing incan to spot wounded or downed game at a distance or for a follow up shot. It seems that I always have to supply good lights for my fellow hunt club members to use so I always have a good supply on hand. I like the pro-poly Luxeons for blood trailing and the slightly modded Mag 3Cs for their throw. The pro-poly also has nice throw. I almost forgot, I would not even set foot in the woods without a great HEADLAMP like the EOS or Apex!!!!!!!

FishX


----------



## Northern Lights (Jan 22, 2007)

There are several on the market. It appears that the combination is blue and red LEDs, and in some cases the white and red. The white LEDs must have enough blue in this to pull it off. One CPF advertising vendor of UV lights also makes a game light and he introduced a unique feature. By blinking the red the optical illusion is that the blood trail is flashing on its own. The red tarkets blink!. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/451407&postcount=25
www.uvflashlights.com
I have tried this with, of all things, key chain led lights. I have glue two blue and two red together. I put the blue on constant-on and manually flashed the red. I gave some of these away and the reports were good on the results.
I mentioned it once and got a response;
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1608084&postcount=6

edit: almost forgot to mention I have an untested experiment, there are several led headlights that have a flash mode. One has 25 led's. I put a red filter over one and set it to flash. I intended to carry a good luxeon light as the main light for the blue spectrum half. Experiments with red colored targets indicated this would work. Not sure how well. But I shot the deer of the porch this year at sunset and did not even need a flashlight.


----------



## benighted (Jan 22, 2007)

For the upper end of your price range you could get a A2 Aviator with blue LED's, throw and blood-tracking in a small package.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Jan 22, 2007)

Get the new D-mini cree! It will throw an honest 100 yards! It's a single cell 123a battery light. Slightly more powerful with the rechargeable, but less run time. Lumapower sells them. Mine is just amazing. If you want more runtime, get the new M1 cree and use an 18650 battery with it. Powerful and over 2 hour runtime. The smooth reflector will get more distance... the orange peel will give better spread.


----------



## deuscoup (Jan 22, 2007)

How do the blue and red light illuminate blood? Does the blood absorb the red light and glow under the blue? I have assumed UV would be better than blue. Is that incorrect?

It seems from the posts that two flashlights would suit my purposes better (unless I want to spend more).

If that is true I will build a ROP (6D version) for a multipurpose field light and then determine the route for the blood tracker.

The D-Mini is appealing (as is the Fenix PD-1 CE), but I really would like to learn a little modding in the process. If it were not a gift (for a mag lover) I would probably go the LED route.


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 22, 2007)

He sounds like the perfect victim for a modded mag prank!


----------



## deuscoup (Jan 22, 2007)

> He sounds like the perfect victim for a modded mag prank!


 
Me or Brother in law?

Please fill me in. Deer camp is always a great place for a prank.


----------



## seery (Jan 22, 2007)

IMHO the ideal tracking set-up is...

- SF M6 Millenium light.
- The "JS" X-LOLA (2.50 hours at about 200 lumens).
- FM24 diffuser.

Great combo for a bright, long running, wide spilled light.

Happy Torching!


----------



## deuscoup (Jan 22, 2007)

> IMHO the ideal tracking set-up is...
> 
> - SF M6 Millenium light.
> - The "JS" X-LOLA (2.50 hours at about 200 lumens).
> - FM24 diffuser.



I'm gonna guess that's exceeding my budget.
(budget revised to $200 including S/H; I can't exceed that period, or I'm gonna catch *it* from my wife. And that's using the gift excuse)


----------



## 65535 (Jan 22, 2007)

You could modify his Mag 6D to get 1500 lumens and about 4+hours runtime.


----------



## deuscoup (Jan 22, 2007)

> You could modify his Mag 6D to get 1500 lumens and about 4+hours runtime.



I'd love the hear how. Are we talking about a set up with alot of expensive batteries?


----------



## seery (Jan 22, 2007)

I wasn't sure exactly how much higher you could go, but given the
performance of the set-up, thought it would be worth passing along.


deuscoup said:


> ...but I'd consider moving to a higher amount if the performance gains seem worth it.


----------



## deuscoup (Jan 22, 2007)

> I wasn't sure exactly how much higher you could go, but given the
> performance of the set-up, thought it would be worth passing along.



Thank for sharing. I may scratch some of my expectations. I might just look for one of the two lights. I can give him the blood trailing light next hunting season as an early Christmas gift, and give him the "woods/all purpose" now for this birthday. That may open up other possiblities in terms of the price cap.


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 22, 2007)

Deus, Your right, Deercamp is the perfect place for a prank. A lot of the mag-mods on this site look just like a regular mag until you hit the switch. Showing up at camp with a 2C mag that's brighter than his 6D would be kinda fun! Maybe you could mod one of his mags without him knowing it and then see the look on his face when he hits the switch. Most of the mag mods are awesome throwers. There is lots of info on this site about mag-mods. I just did the very simple 2C to 3-123 mod and it rocks!

FishX65


----------



## deuscoup (Jan 22, 2007)

> Maybe you could mod one of his mags without him knowing it and then see the look on his face when he hits the switch.



I could swap it out without him knowing. He keeps the 6D in good condition. I could have my sister in law (his wife) make the trade without him ever knowing. I probably would not be witness to the prank; however. That's half the fun.


----------



## I'M DK (Jan 22, 2007)

Random thoughts from a fellow hunter.

Blood tracking is done at near arms reach most times.
100yd throw is useless for blood tracking and not much more useable for any other kind of tracking.
An exception would be scanning the area for a standing wounded animal.

Body fluids including blood will jump out visually under UV.
Blue colored light makes blood look like a black spot, while the rest of the lit area, looks lit up.
Red blood under red light, tough to see by itself. Used with UV or blue light in a blinking or strobe effect can create a blinking trail if enought blood is present.

Browning markets a selectable multi-colored light for hunters for tracking.
Hand held heat trackers work fairly well for locating down animals that may have 'holed up' and died.

I think you're looking for at least two different units.


DK


----------

